# Game 4: Suns @ Heat (11/5 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, November 5, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Suns play tonight in Orlando, so hopefully they can soften them up for us a bit.

Hope we see some signs of the D returning to form in this one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally, a game against a team not expected to be in the playoffs!

Although, I don't think Phoenix is that bad. They have a solid group.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Orlando is giving them the Nugget treatment tonight. Up 15 with under 3 to go. WTF got into Orlando? They trade their two best players for junk and start the season with two emphatic wins. Orlando 2-0, LAL 0-3....had to.

Phoenix played us tough last season, requiring us to come back down 10 in the fourth. I think they're better this year, even with Nash out for Dragic. This could be tougher than one might think.

Wow, Nelson didn't even play. But Redick went HAM tonight. Two great games from him. DWIGHT WAS HOLDING THE BOY BACK.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tonight will only be a BEZ reunion. JO is out due to a personal matter.

Jorts and Pitts inactive again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jorts and Pitt are inactive again. 

We have a ton of wings on the active roster so I dont understand why we just dont leave one of those bigs active instead of Harris.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I thought the Nuggets game should've shown Spo we need different big looks on the active roster. If we're not even going to JJ, and barely going to MM, why do we need Terrell? Spo is stubborn in his ways. 

:spo: _WING CITY FTW!!!_



> @*johnschuhmann*  MIA starters have allowed 98 pts per 100 poss in 44 min. All other MIA lineups: 120 pp100p in 100 min. MIA ranks 30th overall defensively.


Sonics to blame? That's the obvious place to go, but I think some of the Wade/UD lineups are hurting us, too. Just a bad combination right now, until Dwyane takes more pride in stopping penetration and rotating crisply.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yay! Last night of LP preview and they have the SS broadcast again.

Pitt says his quad is bothering him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2bosh to start


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade hit a jumper!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 33333


sweet ball movement


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh still feeling it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Better defense so far. They are playing at a very fast pace.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So much better energy on D tonight.

And the ball is moving nicely on offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade was out extra early working on his 3-ball. Don't be surprised to see him take a few more tonight.

Better D so far, save for that transition possession where Wade let Dragic cruise right past him, forcing LeBron to leave Dudley who was able to score as the trailer.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Still too many dumb fouls from Rio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario has jumped and fouled a shooter way too many times already this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The pick and roll between Bosh and Lebron has been so efficient so far this early in the season.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

We are gonna hit the 110+ mark again.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh has been moving really well without the ball all season


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

ray allen shoot it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333333

corner 3 = $$$


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That ball movement. I came.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There's that most potent spot in the league. Ray 333

Nice for Dwyane to have a strong early start. Allowed Spo to rest him early, which is different from the past 3 games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just tuned in to see Ray hit a corner three and we're up 13.

Life is good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> The pick and roll between Bosh and Lebron has been so efficient so far this early in the season.


Looking like I'd expected it to look on Decision Day. Was kind of strange LeBron developed his first PnR synergy with UD, who has since died.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD scored. UD SCORED!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Beasley guarding Lebron? horrible coaching decision.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: rebound and putback.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wow lebron jesus


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All Big 3 sitting...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10 deep in the 1st quarter


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****...this lineup won't board for shit.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Odd line up right now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How many 30-point quarters so far this season?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

haha Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray???

:rotf:

I appreciate the try though. Would've brought Downtown Miami down.

UD is allergic to making open jumpers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great ball movement. Shame it ended up with UD who cant hit shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> How many 30-point quarters so far this season?


30 in 6 of the 13 quarters we've played


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

COLE!!!!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

COOOLLEE


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

THE BANK IS OPEN OR NORRIS!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

COLE TRAIN 333!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 333333

We got a buzzer beater to go our way 

34-25 after 1

that was a pretty big 3. Suns had gotten back in against our bench. That 3 took back some momentum.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank goodness. That lineup is probably the best we can do without any of the Big 3, but still pretty dreadful. Spo wanted to get them to catch up apparently.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I really hope we don't see that Line-up anymore. I know spo is trying to limit Big 3 min's. but we could have easily had a 40 point quarter there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, there really is no reason why we should ever run a big 3 less lineup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade back in.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade County said:


> Yeah, there really is no reason why we should ever run a big 3 less lineup.


trolling


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet layup by Wade


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

great pass allen


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by UD

could've gone either way. Hope that gets UD going.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD's best offense at this point is slipping screens. Great open court PnR by Ray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333333

So money from the corner


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

wow Allen is disgusting


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol Ray from the corner is trollific


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

and Wade is hurt. didnt take long


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nasty spill by Wade. He could've really gotten hurt there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Between the legs bounce pass from Wade?

That left corner 3 is auto for Ray.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well there is the first nagging Wade injury of the season


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Allen doing his best Lebron impression


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta go up stronger than that Rashard


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is locked in tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice block by Brown, but Shard needs to go up on the other side to use the rim for protection there.

Wade's really feeling the J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade is locked in tonight


And as I type this, Wade leaves his man to go for a steal and his man hits a 3.

It is crazy how many times this happens to Wade. Seems like whenever he's late or he gambles, his man scores a large percentage of times.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> And as I type this, Wade leaves his man to go for a steal and his man hits a 3.
> 
> It is crazy how many times this happens to Wade. Seems like whenever he's late or he gambles, his man scores a large percentage of times.


Reminded me of the luol deng play


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SMH UD

On the ensuing D possession, if you're going to "blue" a guy baseline, gotta have help. Especially an athlete like Shannon Brown. Defensive miscommunication there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amazing ball movement.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron has 0 assists haha. but he still setting up the extra passes


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shard flipping the script tonight. Good D. WTF O.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heat getting some tough-ish calls now. The Dragic one was a clear jump-in, and Wade's block looked clean from the broadcast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron

too easy for Bron


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

LEbron didnt like that strip beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Baseline cam. Worst idea ever.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol Lebron throwing up the hook


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sky hook by Lebron. Too bad he missed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ's first sky-hook attempt of the season comes, of course, against Beasley, who is terribly overmatched in every way possible.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow Ray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333333

:laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol ray allen


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Ray Allen wowzers


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is still kinda close


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This game would be a laugher by now had we not lost focus. Discouraging.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seems like we should be up way more right now.

Gotta close this half strong.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Time to widen the court. Players stepping out every quarter from the corner ruins the NBA product. 

Jesus, LeBron has checked out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh still cares at least.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was a fruity-ass foul call. Lord.

7 assists for Rio already?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally a 3 from Rio!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh. So Smooth.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is ****ing automatic


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh = MVP


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Bosh

What a pass


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

wholey shit if that went in????


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio Nash? 8 1st-half assists.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalk up another 30 point quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course they hit a shot at the end of the quarter

65-53 at the half

That's now 7 30 pt quarters of the 14 we've played so far.

Allowed 28 in the quarter though. Suns shooting 38% though. Just gotta keep them off the foul line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knicks cruising to 3-0. Miami-migrated NY fans will be insufferable until they lose. And the Amare controversy will be fun.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

9 boards for LeBron, 8 assists for Rio. 18 pts for Bosh. 18-25 shooting for the Big 3. Nice stats, but the D still needs tightening, and 9 1st-half TOs is too high.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD with 0 boards in about the same time Shard grabbed 4. If that trend continues, might have to turn U into glue and try on some Jorts.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade wtf was that? had chalmers wide open


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade and Lebron just clowning around. This is still an 8 point game guys.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

there we go wade, Lebron being totally passive though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade's J in on tonight


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wow Wade's jumper is ON.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

This is team funner when Ray is in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now the D cant get stops and looks like it did the 1st 3 games.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron KaBOOM


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 3333

Mario 3333

2 nice assists by Wade in a row


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Mario KaBoom


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

10 boards for :manbearpig:

BacktoBack treys from LBJ/Rio...nice little run. Keep it up.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron only has 1 assist and we have this many points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well cool now its 18


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wow Gortat falling on that attempt hahaha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

Mario finally getting hot from 3


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

We are just SEXY right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ!!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron mr second half.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was an awesome sequence right there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario tried to pull a Rondo and failed :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio has had little success with the Rondo move. 10 assists already is Rondo-esque, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

Finally, Shane hits one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, UD just got abused.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Everyone's got a little extra step pep, hopefully they don't follow Rio's lead and get too crazy with it.

Oh, and UD on Gortat = BLACK DEATH


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn Rio...11 assists to 1 TO...2 mins left in the 3rd. Again, his season high was 8 last year, and he's had 11 twice in the first 4 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Damn Rio...11 assists to 1 TO...2 mins left in the 3rd. Again, his season high was 8 last year, and he's had 11 twice in the first 4 games.


Which means against the Nets, we'll all wanna kill him again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

30 point quarters in our sleep.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol Allen to Lebron for 3 haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray Allen surpasses the 23,000 point mark.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Way to fight that time UD. I'll take the foul over the easy basket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> 30 point quarters in our sleep.


8 of 15 30 point quarters now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Of course that went in!

Unbelievable 

98-74 after 3

Great 3rd quarter.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

**** that three


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, buzzer trolling as usual.

Damn, was hoping for 100 through 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade, Bron, Allen, Rio, Cole = 10/11 from 3 !!!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade has the best pumpfake ever. I wonder if lebron will sit the whole 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole is very good at drawing charges on those kinds of plays.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 33333

There you go, Rashard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis2Jesus


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 33333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lewis getting it going.

Anyone ever guess we'd see Wade and Beasley matched up on both ends? Loving this. I'd been saying we'd see a lot of Wade at the 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok Spo, you can take Wade and Ray out now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2UD

The pick and roll offense has been amazing tonight.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Our team is a nightmare for the league. Remember in 2010 when our team point shot was the worst.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully Ray is sitting now. No need to play him anymore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

RIP Jim Durham

He and Dr. jack were great on ESPN radio games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So I guess JJ has taken on the Juwan Howard role this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice rebound and putback for Terrell.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem has been finishing at the rim tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray is a G on the PnR. AND UD IS FINISHING!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray2UD again on the pick and roll

15/6/6 for Ray Allen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ and Joel in


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> So I guess JJ has taken on the Juwan Howard role this season.


Apparently the crowd was chanting for him to come in, so apparently he's our Scalabrine now. What about Mike?

There's that infamous airball 3 for an offensive rebound play, leading to points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep them under 100, bench.

JJ 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JJ pullup 3???


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

122! Season high. We're the new Suns.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kept them under 100!

124-99

Crazy good offense again tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Much better game. Still some things to fix, though. We won't shoot this crazy every game, so we still have to hone in on D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*tomhaberstroh*  Ray Allen with 15 points, 6 assists and 6 boards. Matched those numbers in a game once during his time in Boston. Once.


Whoa.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd love to know how many 6 or more rebounds and assists games he had while in Boston.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, just checked. It is just 1. He'd done it 79 times prior to his time in Boston.

*Here's the link* showing how many times he had 6 or more rebounds and assists in a game, *and here's the link* showing that he only did it once in Boston.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You can tell he's re-energized. This season can be a lot of fun if we play D and stay healthy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Couper Moorhead ‏@CoupNBA
> How deadly has Miami's pick-and-roll been through four games? They are scoring 1.5 points for every possession they hit the roll man.


Coming soon. More wide open corner 3's!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*EthanJSkolnick*
> 
> Strong Jared Dudley quote about the Heat: "That was probably the most unselfish team I've ever played against since I've been in the NBA."
> 
> ...


And there are still possessions where we force more difficult shots. It's going to get even better as guys trust and know each other more. Nice words from Dudley Do-Right.

Really hoping Mike gets a secure spot in the rotation later in the season. He's perfect for our style of play.



> @*MiamiHeraldHeat*  Ray Allen when informed by stat wiz @*tomhaberstroh* that only once Allen had at least 15-6-6 in Boston: "I'm glad I'm in Florida."


:kanye:
_
That shit Ray_


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Digging this advanced text box I just discovered. It automatically hyperlinks twitter names. 

:joel:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Im assuming we will do more of the same to Brooklyn. Of course D-Will will tear an asshole though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> What if the Miami Heat employed “Seven Seconds or Less”?
> 
> Well, we saw it on Monday night in Miami’s 25-point win over the Phoenix Suns. The Heat pushed the pace, drained 15-of-26 3-pointers and scored a staggering 124 points.
> 
> ...


 

15 3's, only 1 assist from LeBron, while still reaching the Big 3 era high in assists. In the immortal words of one Paris Hilton, "That's hot."


This picture pretty much sums up July 2010.










Bye bye to the guy who couldn't play either position. Hello to the best (or close to it) of both positions.

Beas did not look good tonight. I expected LeBron to abuse his soul, but his offense still doesn't even cut the mustard.

P.S. Bosh still working on the slapping fives thing. Look at the focus. So close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still looks like he's gonna miss :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Loving the 'that shit ray' :laugh: 

Great call.

Good win from a tired Phoenix team. We took care of business. That is Miami basketball.

Was great to see Ray flaring to that corner. Absolutely never in doubt when I see Ray shooting that corner three. Has he even missed one yet?


----------

